# Sticky  Bikes n Parts (Made in {insert country of origin here})



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

This is a resource thread of Bike Frames and Parts and where they are made.

If you would like to have something added to this list Please send me a PM or post here with the Brand and a Web Link showing where it is made. This initial list came from a thread on the topic, but lacks web links to back it up. If you have the time and are willing please get the links and share them with me to be updated here. This is to be a resource thread, please no discussion outside of adding or correcting information.

All additions or changes will be made on this first post to keep it up to date and accurate.

*Made in the USA*

*Frames:*
Allied Cycle Works - Arkansas USA - Allied Cycle Works - USA Made Carbon Fiber Road Bikes
Guerrilla Gravity
Reeb
Foes
Ibis Exie
Lenz Sport
Growler
Wyatt
Digit Bikes (on Kickstarted at least)
Chris King: Hubs / Wheels / Headsets - Chris King Precision Components
Zinn Cycles (bikes for tall folks!) - https://zinncycles.com
Blacksheep Bikes - Black Sheep | Custom-Fit Bicycle Shop | Colorado
Moots frames handbuilt in Steamboat Springs, Colorado Build Your Dream Bike - Gravel, Road, Mountain, Cross, Handcrafted Titanium


*Suspension:*
MRP (some manufacturing, some overseas parts assembly)
Cane Creek (overseas manufacturing, some assembly stateside)
Push
Avalanche (dampers and spring systems)
*FOX - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fox_Factory


Components:*
Paul
Wolf Tooth
*SRAM - *https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRAM_Corporation
Thompson
9point8 (I believe these are manufactured in Canada, but I could be wrong)
5 Dev- Cranks, pedals and a Ti stem - 5DEV - Rider Driven Premium Bike Components


*Cranks:*
White Industries
Ride5
Ignite
Profile - maybe?

*Rims and Hubs:*
Industry Nine
Hadley
Profile
Onyx
White Industries
Revel
Enve
Velocity

*Made in Canada*

We are one composites : (Rims, frames) - About Us | We Are One Composites
Blackspire: (chain rings , pedals) - Home - Blackspire
Race Face - *Race Face | Mountain Bike Parts From Shore to the Core | USA*
Devinci - www.devinci.com/en/quebec/
North Shore Billet - Precision Machined Bicycle Components
Chromag - Their billet stuff is by NSB and the higher end frames are welded in BC too - https://ca.chromagbikes.com/pages/culture

*Made in Europe*

Brooks Saddles- www.brooksengland.com
Hope - StackPath


*Made in Asia*

Yeti (US based, manufactured in Vietnam) - Yeti Cycles Home


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Made in Canada: 

We are one composites : (Rims, frames)








About Us | We Are One Composites







www.weareonecomposites.com





Blackspire: (chain rings , pedals)








Home - Blackspire


Blackspire produces high quality bicycle components. All Blackspire products are made in Canada and sold worldwide. Shop online today.




www.blackspire.com





Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Shark said:


> Made in Canada:
> 
> We are one composites : (Rims, frames)
> 
> ...


Thank you - added.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Boone technologies, north Carolina I believe. Cranks, singlespeed cogs.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Hed and Zipp for rims in the US

I don’t think Thomson dropper posts are in any way us-made. AFAIK, since Gravity Dropper went away, there’s no dropper with US content.


----------



## maynard4130 (May 12, 2019)

AbsoluteBlack cogs, chainrings and hubs made in Poland.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

I think it is of value to separate 'Asia' into actual countries of origin. At a minimum, China, Taiwan, Vietnam, and Malaysia.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

BadgerOne said:


> I think it is of value to separate 'Asia' into actual countries of origin. At a minimum, China, Taiwan, Vietnam, and Malaysia.


And Japan.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Ventana - US made frames (if they’re still around)
Transition - Taiwan
Caletti - US frames
Rock Lobster - US frames
Chromag - taiwan
Canfield - taiwan. 
Rocky Mountain- Canada 
Ohlins - Sweden
Dean - US frames

Please correct if any of this is wrong.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I could be wrong but I don't think Rocky mountain makes their frames in Canada...(at least not for the last 10 years or so)

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanceslao (Nov 5, 2021)

Polygon - Indonesia


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Chris King: Hubs / Wheels / Headsets.
*USA*





Chris King Precision Components


We've been making bicycle bearings in the U.S.A. since 1976. Chris King Precision Components are long lasting, fully serviceable, and fast. With over 40 years of experience engineering bearings solely for bicycles, our components are the ideal balance of performance, weight, and strength.




chrisking.com





Brooks Saddles
*England *





Bike Saddles: Handcrafted Premium Bicycle Saddles


Brooks England's saddles are beautifully handcrafted by our experts in Britain using the finest materials for your comfort each time you ride; order yours now.




www.brooksengland.com





Hope
*UK*


StackPath



Race Face
*Canada








Race Face | Mountain Bike Parts From Shore to the Core | USA


Based in Vancouver, B.C., Canada, Race Face Performance Products is a global cycling brand with a rider-first focus. We have been designing and manufacturing leading-edge performance cycling components, clothing, and protection for over 25 years. Our carbon components are all proudly designed...




www.raceface.com





Time pedals . Owned by SRAM now.
SRAM








Time Pedals - SRAM


SRAM is proud to announce the acquisition of the entire range of road and mountain pedals, cleats, and all related patents of TIME Sport from Rossignol Group.




www.sram.com





SRAM
USA*





SRAM Corporation - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





*FOX
USA


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fox_Factory


*


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Zinn Cycles (bikes for tall folks!) USA 
https://zinncycles.com

Yeti (US based, manufactured in Vietnam)
Yeti Cycles Home

Blacksheep Bikes (USA)
Black Sheep | Custom-Fit Bicycle Shop | Colorado


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Devinci: mined and made in Canada








Devinci : Proudly Making Bikes in Canada


We’re proud to say that Devinci manufactures more bikes in Canada than anyone else. But we’re even more proud of the way they ride.




www.devinci.com


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

North Shore Billet: made in Canada








Precision Machined Bicycle Components


Precision machined bicycle components, derailleur hangers, chainrings, custom bicycle parts. Shop NSB today.




northshorebillet.ca





Chromag too. Their billet stuff is by NSB and the higher end frames are welded in BC too 








Culture


Our Mission Statement It's quite simple really, to design and build products that we want to use over anything else that's out there. Made In Canada Not all of our products are manufactured in Canada but we still make a wide variety of our line right here in beautiful British Columbia. Anything...




ca.chromagbikes.com


----------



## maynard4130 (May 12, 2019)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Chris King: Hubs / Wheels / Headsets.
> *USA*
> 
> 
> ...


Race Face, Sram and Fox are all pretty much made in China.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

maynard4130 said:


> Race Face, Sram and Fox are all pretty much made in China.


I figured there would be a lot of that in this thread. I was going by what is stated in the links I provided. Hard to pinpoint where most anything is “made” anymore in the bike industry. Designed in the states and…


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I thought the point of this thread is to only post brands you know are actually made in USA/Canada etc.



Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Klurejr said:


> This is a resource thread of Bike Frames and Parts and where they are made.
> 
> If you would like to have something added to this list Please send me a PM or post here with the Brand and a Web Link showing where it is made. This initial list came from a thread on the topic, but lacks web links to back it up. If you have the time and are willing please get the links and share them with me to be updated here. This is to be a resource thread, please no discussion outside of adding or correcting information.
> 
> ...


Growler CF frames are from China (in fact they are exact models of frames you can order direct)


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

maynard4130 said:


> AbsoluteBlack made in Poland.


Their parts are coming from Asia/China for things like derailleur pulley.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Klurejr said:


> This is a resource thread of Bike Frames and Parts and where they are made.
> 
> If you would like to have something added to this list Please send me a PM or post here with the Brand and a Web Link showing where it is made. This initial list came from a thread on the topic, but lacks web links to back it up. If you have the time and are willing please get the links and share them with me to be updated here. This is to be a resource thread, please no discussion outside of adding or correcting information.
> 
> ...


Also, Avalanche has been outsourcing their parts for some time now, assembled in US, but sourced from overseas.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Shark said:


> I thought the point of this thread is to only post brands you know are actually made in USA/Canada etc.


Nothing of the sort was mentioned in original post. In fact, it leaves space to update European and Asian manufacturers.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Nothing of the sort was mentioned in original post. In fact, it leaves space to update European and Asian manufacturers.


I didn't mean "only the two I listed".

But it will quickly get messed up when brands like sram and race face are listed as north America...

I'm not picking on anyone specifically

The ones I listed I knew for a fact they were made in Canada, as I have the parts on my bike and they are stamped with"made in Canada".

Anyways...

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Shark said:


> I didn't mean "only the two I listed".
> 
> But it will quickly get messed up when brands like sram and race face are listed as north America...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Hey, I’m not the only one who listed a company mistakenly made somewhere when it was made somewhere else. Go on the links I provided and see what they claim. The bike industry anymore is a confusing place of places where things are claimed “made”. So many companies in the states that assemble here but are made overseas.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

I went with the website claims as well. I'm a little disappointed that we can't add Brodie to the list. Their steel frames used to be welded in Canada.


----------



## maynard4130 (May 12, 2019)

Jayem said:


> Their parts are coming from Asia/China for things like derailleur pulley.





Jayem said:


> Their parts are coming from Asia/China for things like derailleur pulley.


I was referring to their chainrings, cogs , hubs. My mistake. I didn't even realize they made much more than that. I will edit my statement.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

5 Dev- Cranks, pedals and a Ti stem out of San Diego.








5DEV - Rider Driven Premium Bike Components


5DEV High Performance Mountain Bike, Road and Gravel Cycling Components. Made in San Diego California. Rider driven products. Aerospace Grade alloys and technology. Flat Pedals. Cranks. Stems. eBike Specific MTB Cranks. Ride 5DEV.



ride5dev.com


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

You can't list where most brands are from as most brands and companies get different parts and varients of models from different places.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Also, Avalanche has been outsourcing their parts for some time now, assembled in US, but sourced from overseas.


Really? That's a bummer, especially as Craig's products haven't gotten any cheaper, but if it keeps him in business I guess that's a win. 

Is Push even manufacturing everything in the USA? It'd seem highly unlikely, but not impossible.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

PHeller said:


> Really? That's a bummer, especially as Craig's products haven't gotten any cheaper, but if it keeps him in business I guess that's a win.
> 
> Is Push even manufacturing everything in the USA? It'd seem highly unlikely, but not impossible.


Well, the world is complex. Which is better, Toyota with a US factory, or Chevrolet making cars in Canada? And if US companies, or the companies of any country really, want to be global players or expand business significantly, at some point they have to bring in resources from abroad. Complex issues don't have simple solutions much of the time.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

PHeller said:


> Is Push even manufacturing everything in the USA? It'd seem highly unlikely, but not impossible.


I don’t know, but I live 10 minutes from them. I can walk in and ask Darin if you want me to.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

So how do you label US assembled items with all foreign parts?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

RS VR6 said:


> So how do you label US assembled items with all foreign parts?


Very sneakily but with care.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Updated the first post, but only with the users who provided weblinks. I don't have time to check on each suggestion being made, so if you are making a suggestion please provide the web link to a page showing where it is made. And if there is something wrong with the information please provide a weblink showing why it is wrong so I can correct it. This has to be a group effort.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Motobecabe - Taiwan
Gravity - Taiwan
Mango - Taiwan 
Mericer America - Taiwan
Windsor - Taiwan 

—————
Side note that has been sort of pointed out 
Asia is a big place and has different sources with different practices and QC in assorted places


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

BadgerOne said:


> I think it is of value to separate 'Asia' into actual countries of origin. At a minimum, China, Taiwan, Vietnam, and Malaysia.


There are big differences in these countries including products they manufacture


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Well, the world is complex. Which is better, Toyota with a US factory, or Chevrolet making cars in Canada? And if US companies, or the companies of any country really, want to be global players or expand business significantly, at some point they have to bring in resources from abroad. Complex issues don't have simple solutions much of the time.


Many are daft to or forget the whole world as the market, and matters like some companies trying to make or assemble products in their major market areas for a few reasons that are not just cheapest labor. Also daft to how spreading out where products get their final assembly aids ships, planes, trucks and trains not traveling empty.



RS VR6 said:


> So how do you label US assembled items with all foreign parts?


You can read the standards that determine the labeling for all the differences in FTC (Federal Trade Commission) web content. I'm going to guess you've seen products that say assembled in USA of foreign parts or components.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Moots frames handbuilt in
Steamboat Springs, Colorado, USA since 1981.





Build Your Dream Bike - Gravel, Road, Mountain, Cross, Handcrafted Titanium


Handcrafted, high-performance bike frames since 1981. Each is meticulously fashioned out of premium US-made titanium tubing, allowing us to design every bike to the specific needs of the frame style and individual rider. | Steamboat Springs, CO USA



moots.com


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

bikesdirect said:


> Motobecabe - Taiwan
> Gravity - Taiwan
> Mango - Taiwan
> Mericer America - Taiwan
> ...


please provide a weblink, preferable to the page showing origin of manufacture.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Klurejr said:


> please provide a weblink, preferable to the page showing origin of manufacture.


Uh, you are hearing it from the horse’s mouth, here. He owns all those brands.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

kapusta said:


> Uh, you are hearing it from the horse’s mouth, here. He owns all those brands.


I still want a weblink for refrence.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Moots frames handbuilt in
> Steamboat Springs, Colorado, USA since 1981.
> 
> 
> ...


And every time I’ve been in Steamboat my intentions have always been to visit that facility. Funny how other things distract from it and it slips my mind.

Awesome that they are still going strong with titanium.

And BTW here’s another USA made frame & and component builder.

*Black Sheep
Built and manufactured in Colorado.*









Black Sheep | Custom-Fit Bicycle Shop | Colorado


Black Sheep bikes are fit to you and you alone. Download our custom guide for selecting the perfect hand-made bike. On 2008, Black Sheep Bikes won the Best Titanium Bicycle award at the North American Handbuilt Bicycle Show.




www.blacksheepbikes.com


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Klurejr said:


> I still want a weblink for refrence.


Here you go


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Klurejr said:


> I still want a weblink for refrence.


I do not understand the question 
Seriously; after all I think I know where my bikes are made


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

bikesdirect said:


> There are big differences in these countries including products they manufacture


I'm curious, how many people does BikesDirect employ stateside?


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

bikesdirect said:


> I do not understand the question
> Seriously; after all I think I know where my bikes are made


Do you have something on your website that says where the bikes are made? That is what I am looking for. Looks like this page would be perfect for such information:
bikesdirect.com/frequent.htm


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

Klurejr said:


> Do you have something on your website that says where the bikes are made? That is what I am looking for. Looks like this page would be perfect for such information:
> bikesdirect.com/frequent.htm


I understand what you're attempting to do with adding a link to the first post for the Bikes Direct brands. However, do we really need to get that hung up on the issue when brands like SRAM and FOX (whose components are manufactured in multiple countries, not just the US) are listed as US manufacturers and thier links direct you to a Wikipedia page?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rton20s said:


> I understand what you're attempting to do with adding a link to the first post for the Bikes Direct brands. However, do we really need to get that hung up on the issue when brands like SRAM and FOX (whose components are manufactured in multiple countries, not just the US) are listed as US manufacturers and thier links direct you to a Wikipedia page?


Which was where I stumbled in this thread. Deceiving how they do that.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Klurejr said:


> Do you have something on your website that says where the bikes are made? That is what I am looking for. Looks like this page would be perfect for such information:
> bikesdirect.com/frequent.htm


That’s an interesting suggestion
I will discuss it with my staff
Issue is Bikesdirect does sell brands that I do not own or control production on 

i have always been in favor of presenting country of origin 
But years of trying that has proven most customers do not care

I think it matters but the vast majority of consumers do not think so or could care less

But in your quest,you should know many models from many companies move from one county to another
It’s hard to even keep up

At this time; I only use Taiwan - even on Gravity kids bikes and Mango cruisers ; which is rather unusual, as most companies use China, Cambodia, Vietnam, Philippines, Singapor, etc for lower cost or lower spec level bikes


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Which was where I stumbled in this thread. Deceiving how they do that.


I agree with that
most brands do not state on their site where their products are made
and often when they do it’s an attempt to give the impression they are a US or Euro manufacturing company
The truth is almost all bicycles are from China or Taiwan - but other Asian COO have been added in the last few years

i have always wished consumers cared about this question
but in general , they do not


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Disheartened to receive my $170 Enve M7 handlebar the other day and see “made in china” on the box. I knew it wasn’t US, but assumed Taiwan, which would have been fine. 

$170 for PRC??, come on.


----------



## maynard4130 (May 12, 2019)

Paul components made in Chico California. Wolf tooth made in Minnesota.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Top Caps and Frames by Strato Cycles: Made In America 









Products


Strato Cycles



stratocycles.com


----------



## Collapse (9 mo ago)

While I’m not sure if this counts and I’m certain everything this guy makes is US based (since it’s him making the bikes)






Frank The Welder – Frank Wadelton – Bicycle Fabrication







www.frankthewelder.com





Also

Ellsworth Bikes - USA






About Us - Ellsworth Bikes


About Us Ellsworth Handcrafted has been designing and manufacturing bicycles for over 27 years with a heritage centered around the mountain bike culture that developed in Southern California in the late 80s. Ellsworth Handcrafted is known for its uncompromised full suspension mountain bikes...



ellsworthbikes.com


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Klurejr

thanks For your interesting post
I have polled my staff and lots of regular customers

many want to know this
And even more want to avoid China 

here is an example of what we are rolling out
Save up to 60% OFF Mango SuperBird eBike 7 Speed Cruisers Cruisers from bikesdirect.com

info in a starbrust - with related popup

should be on all eBikes and kids bikes this week
hybrids, mountain, road/gravel - next week

as always, I am open to comments and suggestions


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Allied Cycle Works - Arkansas USA. Frames and Machining hand made in the USA.








Allied Cycle Works - USA Made Carbon Fiber Road Bikes


Our mission is to build the finest bicycles on earth that represent the best the United States has to offer. We wish to make bicycles an agent of positive change.




alliedcycleworks.com


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

numbnuts said:


> Allied Cycle Works - Arkansas USA. Frames and Machining hand made in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Updated main page, thanks!


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Klurejr said:


> Do you have something on your website that says where the bikes are made? That is what I am looking for. Looks like this page would be perfect for such information:
> bikesdirect.com/frequent.htm


This is the link we will put on each bike that gives shoppers the info we think they are concerned with


----------



## FloBike (3 mo ago)

thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

Mountain Bike Parts-Mountain Bike Parts Manufacturers, Suppliers and Exporters on Alibaba.comOther Bicycle Parts


Mountain Bike Parts Manufacturers & Mountain Bike Parts Suppliers Directory - Find a Mountain Bike Parts Manufacturer and Supplier. Choose Quality Mountain Bike Parts Manufacturers, Suppliers, Exporters at Alibaba.com.Other Bicycle Parts




www.alibaba.com





I can build a whole bike for under 500 bucks!!


----------

